# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة مواء القطط، أسبابها وأعراضها..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ....
صباحكم / مساءكم
 رضا وطاعة 


سبب متلازمة المواء 
متلازمة مواء القطط “Cri du chat” مرضٌ وراثي، يحدث نتيجة لنقص أو قطع أو حذف من طرف الصبغي القصير من الزوج الجسمي الخامس “Chromosome 5 Pair” .

معدل الإصابة بهذا المرض إصابة واحدة من كل 50,000 حالة ولادة، وهذه المتلازمة تصيب الإناث أكثر من الذكور وفي أغلب الحالات يكون مصدر الصبغي المعيوب هو الأب.

تشخيص المتلازمة
أثناء الطفولة المبكرة يمكن تشخيص هذه المتلازمة من خلال أعراضها -المذكورة لاحقاً- كصوت بكاء الطفل الشبيه بمواء القطط أو خط سيمين، أما التشخيص الجازم فيكون باختبار الصبغيّات من خلال تحليل الدم، وفي بعض الحالات التي يكون فيها الحذف صغيراً جداً يُجرى اختبار التفلور في موضع التهجين الأصلي بدلاً من فحص الدم.
أعراض متلازمة المواء

تختلف أعراض هذه المتلازمة من مصاب لآخر حسب درجة الحذف، عند الولادة يكون وزن الطفل منخفضاً ويعاني لاحقاً تأخراً في النمو ومشاكل جمة في التغذية لصعوبة عمليات المضع والبلع ونقص حاد في مقوية الـ “Hypotoni” ، ومن أشهر أعراض هذه المتلازمة صوت بكاء الطفل “الحاد والعالي” في شهوره الأولى المشابه لصوت مواء القطط وهو الصوت الذي استمدت منه هذه المتلازمة اسمها، وسبب هذا الصوت صغر ورخاوة والتطور الحاد في بنية الحنجرة ، هذا الصوت يتلاشى تدريجياً مع مرور الوقت، وفي بعض الأحيان يفقد المصابون بهذه المتلازة (بمعدل الثلث) القدرة على البكاء بعد سنتين أو أكثر.

أعراض أخرى : قصر في القامة والرقبة، صغر في حجم الرأس ، استدارة الوجه وامتلاء الخدود وفي بعض الحالات يعانون من التباعد الحجاجي، انخفاض موضع الأذن وبروزهما، تباعد العيون عن بعضها البعض مع وجود طية علاية الموق (تجعل العيون أشبه بعيون شعوب شرق آسيا) وفي بعض الأحيان وجود شق جفني، ارتفاع سقف الحلق ، تشوّهات في القلب (كثقب الحاجز بين البطينين، ثقب الحاجز بين الأذينين، القناة الشريانية المفتوحة، رباعية فالو ….)، فتوقات ، تشوّه في الرحم عند الإناث، تشوّه الكليتين فتبدوان كحذوة الحصان، انحناءات في العمود الفقري ، عدم التناغم والتناسق في توضُّع الأسنان، طريقة مشي مميزة للمصابين (تشبه المشية العسكريّة)، شذوذ مرتسم الكف ووجود خط راحة اليد العرضي المنفرد أو ما يسمى بخط سيمين في الكف، بصمات الأصابع غير طبيعيّة، صعوبة التواء الاصابع الصغيرة، ارتفاق (أو التحام) الأصابع، تشوّهات تصيب القدم فتبدوكقدم الحصان، تخلّف عقلي متوسط أو شديد ….
م/ن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة لله وبركاته 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



 تسلم خييي ع التوااااصل 
نوووور متصفحي 
يعطيك العااافي 
لاحرمنا رووووعة هالاطلاله البهيه
موفق

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم

الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي منّ علينا بكرمه وآلائه  

بصراحة مرض أول مررة أعرفه و اسمع عنه مرض خطير أخطر من غيره من الأمراض 

تشكري خيووه  فرح على الطرح و على مجهودك في هذا المنتدى بأكمله

خالص تحياتي أبعثها مكللة بزهرة و عطر من نفحت الإيمان

جعلنا الله من أهل الجنان ... 

وش فيي صاير هدار اف ازهق مو ؟   هههه

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله 
شي جديد عليي
الله يحفظنا جميع
ومشكوره على هالطرح القيم

----------


## علي pt

أول مرة أسمع فيه ،،
لكن شكله خطير ..
الله يعافينا واياكم وجميع المؤمنين ولمؤمنات
ويبعد عنا شر هالأمراض ..

طرح قيم ومعلومات جديدة
يعطيك الله ألف عافيه على المجهود الرائع

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي منّ علينا بكرمه وآلائه 
> الحمدوالشكر لك ياااارب العالمين
> بصراحة مرض أول مررة أعرفه و اسمع عنه مرض خطير أخطر من غيره من الأمراض  
> تشكري خيووه فرح على الطرح و على مجهودك في هذا المنتدى بأكمله 
> خالص تحياتي أبعثها مكللة بزهرة و عطر من نفحت الإيمان 
> جعلنا الله من أهل الجنان ...  
> ...



 تسلم عزيزي شــــــــاطئ...
ع توااااجدك الغاااالي واسعدنا رووووعة هالاطلاله الحلووووه منك 
يعطيك العاااافيه ....ولاحرمنا هالتوااااصل الرااائع
دمت بخيييير

----------


## فرح

> سبحان الله 
> شي جديد عليي
> الله يحفظنا جميع
> ومشكوره على هالطرح القيم



 تسلمي حبيبتي هـــــــــدى
والشكر موصوووول لك غااليتي 
يعيك العااافيه 
دووووم منووووره غلاتووو
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> أول مرة أسمع فيه ،،
> 
> لكن شكله خطير ..
> الله يعافينا واياكم وجميع المؤمنين ولمؤمنات
> ويبعد عنا شر هالأمراض .. 
> طرح قيم ومعلومات جديدة
> 
> يعطيك الله ألف عافيه على المجهود الرائع



 تسلم خييي عـــــــلي
والرووووعه بنوووور هالاشرااااقه المضيئه
يعطيك العااافيه....
وربي يكفينا واياكم شر الامرااااض ...
دمت بخيير

----------


## حبايب

سبحان الله العظيم 
*الصراحه اول مره اسمع عن هذا المرض* 
مع اني معلم تربية خاصة - تخلف عقلي..
*جزاك الله خيرا اختى فرح*
*ونسال الله لهم الشفاء جميعا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يكفينا وإياكم شر هالامراض بحق الآل الكرام
تسلميين فرح ع المعلومااات المهمه
ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه
دمتي بجمال روحكِ
تحياتي لكـِ

----------


## فرح

> سبحان الله العظيم 
> 
> *الصراحه اول مره اسمع عن هذا المرض* 
> مع اني معلم تربية خاصة - تخلف عقلي..
> *جزاك الله خيرا اختى فرح*
> *ونسال الله لهم الشفاء جميعا*



 تسلم خيي حبايب
ع الحضوووور الطيب 
واسعدنا توااااصلك ،،،،ومنكم نستفييييد 
يعطي العااافيه وننتظر منك التواااااصل 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرينالله يكفينا وإياكم شر هالامراض بحق الآل الكرام
> تسلميين فرح ع المعلومااات المهمه
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه
> دمتي بجمال روحكِ
> تحياتي لكـِ



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غااالك حبيبتي شذااااوي
ويسعدني توااااصلك الرااائع 
يعطيك العااافيه ياااقلبي 
دوووم منووووره
 دمتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## ورده محمديه

طرح غريب 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه غلاتي فروحه
والله يبعدنا عنا وعنكم كل مكروه بجاه الحبيب المصطفى (ص)

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يكفينا وإياكم شر هالامراض 
معلوماات جدييده خييه 
كل الشكر لك ولمجهودك الطيب
 تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## فرح

> طرح غريب 
> 
> يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه غلاتي فروحه
> 
> والله يبعدنا عنا وعنكم كل مكروه بجاه الحبيب المصطفى (ص)



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي ورووووده
وكل الشكر لك ع هالاطلاله الذهبيه
دووووم منوووره غلاتووو
ربي يبعدعنا وعنكم شر الامراااض
دوووم نشتاااق الى هالتوااااصل العطر 
تحيااااتــــتي.

----------


## فرح

> الله يكفينا وإياكم شر هالامراض 
> معلوماات جدييده خييه 
> كل الشكر لك ولمجهودك الطيب
> تحياتي لك دمت بخيير



 تسلم اخووووي ,,,,
والشكر موصوووول لك ولروووعة توااااصلك المميز
يعطيك العاااافيه ....لاخلاولاعدم من توااااجدك الغااالي 
دمت بخيييير

----------

